# Gah! Did it overheat!



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

This past weekend, we were in Florida and I took my Touch with it's Trendy Digital waterproof cover to the beach. We spent the entire day on the beach, and when I got home, I couldn't get the Kindle off the screensaver. I had read during the day, but it had been awhile before I got home.

Can Kindles overheat? Rebooting seemed to work, but I wonder what caused it...whether it got too hot in the case.

Talk about panic!


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

My suggestion for all these problems is to call Amazon customer service! They're really good at issuing replacement Kindles if your device is less than one year old. (And the Kindle Touch came _out _less than one year ago!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes.  They can get too hot.  They can get too cold too.  On prior models the optimal environmental operating temperature was between freezing and around 90°F.  It can easily get that warm, or warmer in a case in the sun.  Storage temps were a wider range. 

Nothing is specified on the current models, that I could find, but I'd think it would be similar.  Heat or cold outside the range is not likely to kill a kindle -- well, unless really extreme!  -- but can definitely make it sluggish and/or cause it to freeze and require a restart.  

You also want to be careful about having it in a very cold environment and taking it into a warm environment as condensation could be an issue.  And, when using the waterproof case, you want the kindle and the case to be in the same environment when you first put it in so condensation doesn't form INSIDE the plastic when you change temps outside.


----------

